# new entj female



## theoreticalsweetheart (Aug 4, 2015)

hey im noor and im interested in pursuing a career in theoretical physics and engineering physics. im a senior in high school and super stoked for college. im planning on attending stanford w a degree in engineering physics. im pretty young to be thinking about all of this, especially being a high school senior at 15. but naturally, i think of long term solutions. i was wondering if any of you had any advice for me career wise? honestly i guess ill just open up all right now. ok im into personality disorders, specifically narcissism. but i looove mbti. i think im a narcissist due to being an entj. entjs are more common in men than women and narcissistic personaity disorder is more prevalent in men as well. just as any rational, im on the lookout for relevant and useful knowledge. im really into music and my genres vary, from kendrick lamar to yelle. from sza to brand new. just not country pls. i love anything overly feminine and dollhousey. i love lollipops and pink satin and makeup, but just as much as adidas and nike. im into tennis, golf, and baseball lol. i want more intuitive friends honestly, everyone i know is so dumb lol. im usually in good humor, but im very technical at the same time. im into s&m and i think its an entj thing too but correct me if im wrong. oh and i also think this world is fucked up but too corrupt to fix  dm me if u think im slick bc i am <3 thx


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings nhash and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum nhash. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2015)

Initialising message......

(initiating_message)

Hello. I am pleased to make your acquaintance. I think you have come to the right place if you seek to interact with like minded people, receive proper advice and of course meet new and diverse people. I am sure you will make many new friends here...coz...well who doesn't like music? And as for career advice ..you are an ENTJ, from personal experience I have noticed that ENTJ people make rather good choices...so don't sweat it... an as for intuitive friends, you are bound to meet a lot of them in the Rationals group of personalities(INTP,ENTP,INTJ,ENTJ)
hope you'll enjoy your time here.

(message_terminated)


----------



## theoreticalsweetheart (Aug 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Initialising message......
> 
> (initiating_message)
> 
> ...


thank you very much


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome and hope that you find those you wish to form relationships with!


----------

